# My pad when she's mad!



## WoodChucker (Oct 23, 2004)

You can see it on my web page.... http://www.thewoodchucker.com/thewoodchucker/index.html

R.T.


----------



## WoodChucker (Oct 23, 2004)

Yeah, mine doesn't look like that all the time either. But for the pictures I tried to make it look half way decent. Thanks for looking!

R.T.


----------



## Scottydont (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WoodChucker_
> <br />Yeah, mine doesn't look like that all the time either. But for the pictures I tried to make it look half way decent. Thanks for looking!
> 
> R.T.



Nice looking shop. I am so jealous! I was in hog heaven at out last house on 5 acres but have to move closer to civilization to please da' wife. Now my shop is 10x14.


----------



## Doghouse (Dec 14, 2004)

That is not a shop, that is a palace!  WOW!  Maybe some day I will be able have one that size.


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 14, 2004)

The whole place is great RT. just want to know if I can have the tractor when your done with it. Anthony

RT. I sent you an e mail from your site, just as another test to see if your up and running.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 14, 2004)

R.T.
It's good to have a face to go with the name. and Jelouse......
Mmmmm, Mmmmmm. what a shop.
I hope to be breaking ground on mine soon. the best I can get here is 12 X 20. and it will most likely be 12 X 15. My nephew just bought a house with something like your shop in the back yard. I think I'll just move in with him.


----------



## jkirkb94 (Dec 15, 2004)

I agree that this is a palace!!  Wonderful workshop.  I must ask...do you take the lab to the pad when she's mad?[?][]  Kirk[8D]


----------



## woodwish (Dec 19, 2004)

Beautiful shop!  Love the cabinets and utilization of space.  One of the first things I built was cabinets around almost all the walls.  I figured if I didn't do it when I first built it I would end up with junk there and never build the cabinets.  Nice web site also!


----------



## WoodChucker (Feb 26, 2005)

Wow, I forgot all about this post. Sorry it took so long to get back here. But Thanks to everyone for all the comments!


----------



## jkirkb94 (Feb 26, 2005)

Doghouse beat me to his comment!  I agree that isn't a pad, it's a woodworker's palace!!! Kirk[8D]


----------



## Gary (Feb 26, 2005)

That is one fine shop. I could sure enjoy myself in a set up like that.Congratulations!


----------



## WoodChucker (Feb 27, 2005)

Kirk & Gary, thanks for the comments. I waited for 20 years for a nice shop and I love it. My old shop was 12'X 16', I couldn't even get a full sheet of plywood inside to cut it down. Had to do it off the tailgate of my truck. []


----------



## Ligget (Feb 27, 2005)

Excellent shop, I am using our single car garage (just enough room to get one car in).
We dont use it for the car, I use it as a workshop but have to share it with kids bikes, chest freezer, tumble drier etc.........
I`m sooooooooooo jelouse.


----------



## Darley (Feb 27, 2005)

Nice work shop better than mine I like the all set up but 1 question..................how many maids do you have to clean the shop []

Serge


----------



## WoodChucker (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks Mark, been there and done that, so I know what ya mean. I never thought I'd have a nice big shop either, so hang in there. []

Thanks Serge, just one, me and the old shopvac. Trust me, it doesn't always look as good as the pics. []


----------



## jdavis (Mar 8, 2005)

One fine shop. Be proud.


----------



## WoodChucker (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks Jack!


----------

